# my new addictive crochet applique



## jennyandteddy (Aug 3, 2013)

I love to crochet applique and so addicted to it because they can be whip up so quick and easy. Anyone into crochet applique?
free pattren can be found here
http://www.jennyandteddy.com/2013/03/chicken-or-duck-crochet-applique-free-pattern/


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

cute idea!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Love appliques, they really put the finishing touches on many items :thumbup:


----------



## jennyandteddy (Aug 3, 2013)

thank you.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Cute! Thanks for the link!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

They are adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

So cute, I think it would look precious on a light blue baby sweater :thumbup:


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

So cute will you use them as your signature on your projects? If so,it would be a lovely idea


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just darling!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Awww!!


----------



## jennyandteddy (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for this great link.


----------

